# Swallows today 1st April



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

saw a dozen swallows today, early or what ?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

That is very early. Where abouts?

Steve


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Ottery St Mary in East Devon, by the river

There were more than a dozen, some were on the wire, some were feeding in the air above them


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi just thought you,d like to know also have swallows, (irrendails)?
sorry my spelling, last year they built nest in my out house but one flew into the window and knocked itself out, looked after by missus,
also put a ring on leg i.e.small tie wrap, my being curious , same one has returned this year, anyone else had same experience of same dirds returning, ? by the way we are in the vendee always seem to get the this early.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Biglol said:


> Ottery St Mary in East Devon, by the river
> 
> There were more than a dozen, some were on the wire, some were feeding in the air above them


Blimey 8O Will have to keep my eye out for them now I know they are arriving.

Steve


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Isn't there an old saying 'one swallow doesn't male a summer' however I am not sure when there are a dozen.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

My wife spotted 3 swallows yesterday (31 March) down here in west Cornwall. Thought summer might be on the way but it's been a terrible day today windy, drizzle and low mist, so maybe not, or maybe we require sighting of a few more.   


Keith


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

They do arrive early in Cornwall and Devon usually see them here round about the 21st April. Few years a go we sat in a pub balcony in Rock (near Padstow) and watched swallows flying around. It was early April.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Several sightings in Northumberland over past few days, very early for so far north!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Ohh I made a typo error.......can't correct due to edit not allowed.

But this is what I meant.
http://www.phrases.org.uk/bulletin_board/20/messages/247.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.rspb.org.uk/advice/expert/previous/swallowshibernate.aspx

A swallow can be seen in March it just means that they are the first ones to get here.
But
The weather has warmed up so we have had an early start to the summer--theres always some truth in these old sayings :wink:


----------

